# Trapped wind?? Please help!!



## Cortneywils

Hi my lo is formula fed and he's 25days old and I think he's got trapped wind, he just suddenly squirms and cries out like he's in pain but he's not like this all day just certain times!! I've started given him infacol! Anything else I can do? Please help I've had no sleep because of this!


----------



## nichub

Hi, sounds like the start of colic if it's set times, there is something called colief that is quite effective, that you add to the feeds, may be worth a try?? Also dr brown bottles are supposed to reduce wind 

Xxx


----------

